# Deputy Sheriff Joseph Antwine



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Joseph C. Antwine*

Florence County Sheriff's Office, South Carolina

End of Watch: Friday, November 29, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 23
*Tour:* 1 year
*Badge #* 222

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 11/22/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Joseph Antwine died from injuries he sustained when his patrol car was involved in a collision with a light pole one week earlier.

Deputy Antwine and his partner were responding to a backup another unit at a domestic violence call when the vehicle left the roadway as it rounded a curve on Half Moon Road, in Johnsonville. Both Deputy Antwine and his partner were thrown from the vehicle as it overturned and struck the pole. Deputy Antwine was wearing his seat belt, but it broke as a result of the force of the collision.

Both of the deputies were transported to McLeod Hospital where they were treated for their injuries. Deputy Antwine's partner was released several days later, however Deputy Antwine remained in intensive care with serious injuries. He died one week later from those injuries.

Deputy Antwine had served with the Florence County Sheriff's Office for less than one year.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff William Boone
Florence County Sheriff's Office
6719 Friendfield Road
Effigham, SC 29541

Phone: (843) 665-2121

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21871-deputy-sheriff-joseph-c-antwine#ixzz2m8KpUJ4x


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Antwine


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Deputy Antwine!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Rest in peace brother


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Antwine


----------

